# Beavertail’s at South Padre



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

How many Beavertail’s down in South Padre Island, Texas?


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Man I have a love hate with that ramp... Love the fast drop off and hate the rock beach... Good looking boat btw.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Mosquitos are wet, don't lift and don't have a tunnel. Come on man, what in the name of taquitos is wrong with you? 

Good looking ride. Wish I could run mine down there on a regular basis! Incredible fishery!


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

Yah, gravel, oyster rash, it’s all good.


----------

